

Ask HN: Any suggestions for a managed local shared storage solution? - j2bax

We currently have about 22 employees, most of whom need access to all of our client project directories. We&#x27;ve been using SVN installed on a local Linux box for the last 3-4 years. We used to have an employee that managed our servers as a side job, but he has since left and we don&#x27;t really have a full time need for someone with these capabilities. We are also having a hell of time finding someone locally (company or individual) that offer Linux support. We are nearing the point of the server filling up and basically don&#x27;t have someone to handle archiving projects, increasing raided storage etc etc.<p>We are an all Mac shop (besides our servers) and like SVN because of its user friendliness with our creative team. We use Cornerstone App as our interface with it and rarely have any problems with any of our non-technical staff.<p>Are there any services&#x2F;solutions out there that would configure a box that we would place on our local network and then manage it for updates and future expansion etc? Ideally this solution would be SVN based because it is what our team is used to, but we are open to other options. We just need to maintain versioning and have an offsite backup solution in place.<p>Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
======
stephenr
My (slightly biased) suggestion would be to hire a part time sysadmin. The
vast majority of what's required can be done remotely (this is how I operate
for 99.9% of my clients)

If you're interested my details are in my profile

~~~
fsniper
I concur :)

